# HGH 10iu per shot?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right i just don't have time for messing about with 3 shots a day with HGH, every time i try to use HGH i fail because i just never end up doing it. However i'm pretty sure i would be fine with jabbing 10iu 3 - 5x a week. But am i wasting money? Some say that only a few iu can be used at any one time? But others i know get great results from shooting 10iu in one go... your opinions please.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Right i just don't have time for messing about with 3 shots a day with HGH, every time i try to use HGH i fail because i just never end up doing it. However i'm pretty sure i would be fine with jabbing 10iu 3 - 5x a week. But am i wasting money? Some say that only a few iu can be used at any one time? But others i know get great results from shooting 10iu in one go... your opinions please.


You will feel like **** and probably get water gains like never before,you'll be strong too,i did 5 days and threw towel in,though i was on peps 2 times/day too with 5iu gh,just felt ill.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You will feel like **** and probably get water gains like never before,you'll be strong too,i did 5 days and threw towel in,though i was on peps 2 times/day too with 5iu gh,just felt ill.


Hmmm i'll see what happens, was just thinking of 10iu in one shot


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Break it morning and evening. 5iu on waking, 5iu post training, ideally with a little slin IMO.

I'm gonna be running it like this plus GHRP2 prebed.


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

Apparently the liver can only make use of 4-6 iu at any one time depending on the individual.

Read this somewhere online it was in an interview with a pro BB but I'm sure there is no actual solid evidence.

Your probably best trying different ways of dosing and seeing what works best for you mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hit_the_weightS said:


> Apparently the liver can only make use of 4-6 iu at any one time depending on the individual.
> 
> Read this somewhere online it was in an interview with a pro BB but I'm sure there is no actual solid evidence.
> 
> Your probably best trying different ways of dosing and seeing what works best for you mate.


even if this was true injectable GH is synthetic so you can use as much as you want just like testosterone to a degree....

if you are going to use 10iu in one shot i would use it EOD because of the bleed scenario (constant output) this amount can cause, i have used 8-12iu EOD in one shot in the past and was very impressed with the results.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> even if this was true injectable GH is synthetic so you can use as much as you want just like testosterone to a degree....
> 
> if you are going to use 10iu in one shot i would use it EOD because of the bleed scenario (constant output) this amount can cause, i have used 8-12iu EOD in one shot in the past and was very impressed with the results.


What sort of results did you achieve Paul? Muscle mass, fat loss, or what?

Reading this forum it is so obvious that GH is still a mystery drug in the way of the results it will give. You've often said that it is an advanced drug for advanced users and most will be disappointed if expecting big results. But then on the other end of the spectrum Dutch Scott claims pretty amazing results (in terms of muscle gain) using his blast methods on GH over a short period of time.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

its like any drug people get different results to others some people gain some people lean out on it strange but great stuff.next year im hoping to run this for 12 months and pack up using gear.feel great on GH.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bull Terrier said:


> What sort of results did you achieve Paul? Muscle mass, fat loss, or what?
> 
> Reading this forum it is so obvious that GH is still a mystery drug in the way of the results it will give. You've often said that it is an advanced drug for advanced users and most will be disappointed if expecting big results. But then on the other end of the spectrum Dutch Scott claims pretty amazing results (in terms of muscle gain) using his blast methods on GH over a short period of time.


dutch claims gains i did the blast theory years ago and yes you gain but the majority of this gain is water i would challenge his claim of *amazing *muscle gains.

in my opinion it is an advanced drug and by this i mean you have to have a base to begin with to see real results yes you will see something if you have a beginners physique but cost to results ratio it is poor when all water has dropped.

what results did i acheive good results i can't give numbers etc because i am not that sad i go by how i look and i looked bigger/fuller and tighter when i used high amounts EOD than when i used high amounts ED the sides where no where near as bad and then when you compare the amount of GH you would use ED the results where just not there to justify.

i think many expect to much from GH and peptides yes they are great and yes you will see improvements but it is how long these results last that shows how advanced that individual is, i weigh all my food and detail all my fluid all the time not just in prep so i know when and if i make a change if it has worked and if those results are worth the change, i know very few on the forums who weigh every bit of food they eat but yet claim something be that peptides, GH or AAS have not worked the same as last time or they are crap because they did not wake up looking like Jay Cutler  .

i spend a lot of money on GH and Peptides i only use Pharma GH and Clinical grade peptides but i know the money is well spent as i have the physique to show it.....


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Raptor - I'm starting 10iu ED plus peps til about March next year, you'll see on my physique how HGH effects ones physique fairly quickly on me... maybe will push envelope higher than 10iu if my body will allow. We will see.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Most cycles of GH I've done I've used it at 8iu EOD taken in one shot pre-bed and this worked well for me. However, I've just started back on GH within the last few weeks using that same protocol and I was getting quite bad sides for some reason. Having done some research I have now switched to 8iu E3D with the dose split into 3 shots, those being upon waking, after work on an empty stomach circa 5pm, pre bed on an empty stomach. Immediately I feel better, my sleep has improved hugely and I probably feel better on this protocol than I ever have on GH in the past. If my jab day lands on a weekend I will split the dose into 5 shots not 3 as I now believe this is the superior way to use GH.

I am not using AAS with the GH currently.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I have done 10iu hits before bed,upon waking etc....and tbh didnt find it any different than splitting dosages through the day etc.

However this drug needs to be used for a decent length of time and i consider it more for the advanced users with a bit of meat on there bones......people stating this after 6 months of training will see nothing more than a bit of fat loss.

Very good tool in the sport but at the same time the most overrated....


----------

